# SF elite carbon/ foam limbs?



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone shot these? 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-elite-carbon-high-foam-recurve-limbs.html

They are currently the least expensive carbon/foam limb I've seen and I was curious how they shoot compared to other brands - such as the samick athletes or even to Hoyt 720s ( even tho they are wood core).


anyway if you've shot them tell us what you think.


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

My son has used them to win 3 national titles, buying another heavier pair later this month. Wouldn't consider anything else in the price range.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

I did some research on them before because i was interested in purchasing a pair and heard people say they were fast and didnt stack


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

There's a comparo at trad talk worth looking at by one of the top Swedish barebow archers who looked at several limbs - M http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40124


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Markliep said:


> There's a comparo at trad talk worth looking at by one of the top Swedish barebow archers who looked at several limbs - M http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40124


Great find and a good read. Thanks for finding that.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Dacer said:


> Great find and a good read. Thanks for finding that.


I'll second that!


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Though I wonder what SF - if anything changed from the old SF carbon/foam to the new Elite ones.

Might check with LAS tomorrow to see if they can tell me anything about them.


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

Let us know what you find. That is a great price!


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of these in short, looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

ONE PROBLEM with these though. Great limbs for the price however, carbon/foam limbs are prone to delamination. I don't trust foam limbs 100%. I use Hoyt Carbon 720's. They are wood cores laminated in carbon and I won a state title with them. Don't under estimate the wood cores, there are still tons Olympic shooters who use woods. Personally, the thought of my carbon foam limbs splintering apart on the line is kinda scary. I recommend wood cores.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

A friend of mine has a set of them, 38 mediums on his Samick Athlete riser and my girlfriend has a set of 32 shorts on a pro accent. They seem quick enough to me and he's happy with the cast he gets, my girlfriend is working up towards her set. One thing we noticed is that they seemed to like a longer string to get into a reasonable brace height, and that they load up a lot more at the start of the draw than my Athlete limbs, which despite 40 pound draw weight were easier to draw than the 38 sf limbs (subjective, of course). For the price, a decent limb and you'll get fair bang for your buck.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

hoytshooter15 said:


> ONE PROBLEM with these though. Great limbs for the price however, carbon/foam limbs are prone to delamination. I don't trust foam limbs 100%. I use Hoyt Carbon 720's. They are wood cores laminated in carbon and I won a state title with them. Don't under estimate the wood cores, there are still tons Olympic shooters who use woods. Personally, the thought of my carbon foam limbs splintering apart on the line is kinda scary. I recommend wood cores.


And how many carbon limbs have you personally witnessed breaking?


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a set of 36# mediums in my closet when I was working my way up in weight. I was more than happy with the performance and quality of the limbs. Smooth and quiet with no problems of stacking or quality control issues. I bought them here from a fellow AT'r and have had no regrets. Perhaps I'll pass them on soon.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

elarock said:


> I have a set of 36# mediums in my closet when I was working my way up in weight. I was more than happy with the performance and quality of the limbs. Smooth and quiet with no problems of stacking or quality control issues. I bought them here from a fellow AT'r and have had no regrets. Perhaps I'll pass them on soon.


if you do decided to sell them let me know


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

i put my 36#/med. up on the classifieds if anyone is interested:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2049515&p=1067674078#post1067674078


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

...well that was fast. sold.


----------

